# Pulsar NX Speaker Install (with pix)



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey guys, I installed my speakers into my car 3-4 or so months ago, but I got lazy with these pics I took. My friend helped me, with the install, but he left before these shots were taken. And these are all after the job's "done". At least, the important part. I had a big mess in my garage to clean after and a car to put back together.  








Passenger's side rear 6x9. The rears are older Alpine 3-ways. Nice sound, they're able to hold 35 watts... which is still a helluva lot more than my old 4" 4 watt stocks.







Same side, closer up and showing the guts of my car.







My Panasonic head unit. It's a good cheap unit, and I love the blue glow it gives at night which looks great with my blue interior.







I bought these 6 1/2" Sonys new for $30 (canadian). I put my car's original speaker casings on after, so now no one can tell my speakers aren't stock.  I don't care what some people think about certain brands, these speakers are 500x better than my old speakers, so I'm extremely happy. And it's nice being able to hear my tunes when I take the roof off my car and cruise the freeways. Too bad the bass loses its thump by the time it get out of your foot area and to your ears... 















Driver's side from the back... just different angles of the same.







A pic of my passenger's side when it's not loaded with crap I've put there.







A wider shot of the back.

Thanks for checking out my car, I'll make a page for these shots at my website eventually. This job took my friend and I a solid 6 hrs spread over a number of days. Getting to those back speakers was a PAIN IN THE ASS. Had to take out all the plastic pannels in the back (5 in total) as well as the back of my rear seat. NOT FUN. But a good experience.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

u have the cleanest enterior that i have ever seen an any n12/b12. keep it up!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *u have the cleanest enterior that i have ever seen an any n12/b12. keep it up! *


Thanks. I try to keep it vaccumed and clean, and we've had a lot of dry weather this year, so there has been no mud to track in the car.

I figure, it's my first car, I got no extra money. I want to make this thing last forever.  

BTW, the green thing on the rear window is a "N" (picture one) which has to do with British Columbia's driver's licensing program, and the sticker (last pic) came with the car when I bought it and reads "1987 Sports Car of the Year - Automobile Journalists Association of Canada"
if anyone cares.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice installs.......and yah........that is a very, very clean unterior


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*Update*

My rear right speaker started to die, and since I've been recently incapacitated* due to my right leg [dislocated knee, in a full leg cast until May 6] I decided I needed something to do at home.

I assume the speaker started to die due to old age and use... not to mention the puncture in the main cone. Whoopsie... 

So I bought some newer Sony Xplod 3-way 6x9s and have slowly been installing them. I took some pictures... won't be developed for a while... but yeah... just need to get this cast off and rehab my knee so I can start driving again to enjoy them.  










All that's left is the get a few of the plastic interior pannels back on, and re-bolt in the back seat. I'm thinking of doing a speaker-install write up since it's such a hard process with these Pulsar NXs. The rear speakers, anyway...

I'll let you guys know how they sound in a few weeks.


HU: Panasonic something or other... [will find out and update]
Front Speakers: 6 1/2" Sony Xplod XS-W1621
Rear Speakers: 6x9" Sony Xplod XS-V6930A





* By incapacitated I mean I can't walk too far without leg/knee pain and I hobble around with a cane


----------

